
Update: Looking for Technical Cofounder in San Francisco - joooohn4
Who I am:<p>My name is John. I go to college in Atlanta, Georgia. I am not good at but love: music, philosophy, computers, and art.<p>Why I’m here:<p>I want to stay in San Francisco, form a start up, and turn my idea into a reality. The problem is that my spring break ends when this week is over.  So if I find a cofounder, I will most likely drop out of college to focus on the startup. NOTE: I realize I am extremely fortunate for the opportunity to go to college. I’ve learned many things there but now I would like to concentrate more on doing things with the information I now have.<p>Who I need:<p>1: Most importantly, I need a cofounder who will provide me with shelter while we work together. I know this is a strange and burdensome thing to ask for. But I will be respectful of your house rules and I will sign a contract binding me to repay you for my share of living expenses.   If you will seriously consider this, I’ll give you a lot more information.<p>Why? When I tell my parents I want to drop out of college, they will undoubtedly flip a shit. They already think I’m crazy for flying alone to SF. Naturally, they expect me to return to Atlanta at the end of this week to continue my college education. Once I tell them, they will probably stop giving me any money unless it’s to buy a plane ticket back home.<p>2:<p>I need at least one technical cofounder, preferably but not necessarily one who knows something about graphics and/or games and/or music. I’m not asking you to quit your job but you should have at least some spare time to code.  I am more of an idea guy than a technical guy (shame on me, I know). But I understand what it would be like if I gave you an idea and told you to do the rest. I promise I will work as hard from the top down as you do from the bottom up. I’ll also read up on any language as fast as I can if that’s what is needed.<p>If you are the person who meets these requirements, then tell me now so we can get started. Or if you think you could help me find this person I would greatly appreciate it.  
What’s in it for you:<p>You will be cofounder of an awesome start up.  My idea is to make amazing music visualization software. This is obviously a very vague description. If you satisfy the things above, I’ll tell you much more.  If I didn’t believe in my idea’s potential, I wouldn’t fly to San Francisco, consider dropping out of college, and seriously piss off my parents. Like I said I will pay you back for living costs once we become rich but also if we fail (which we won’t). Think of it as an extended sleepover that will change the world.<p><i></i>*I need something to happen soon or else I have little choice other than to fly back to Atlanta at the end of the week. I’ll be back to translating the Aeneid and reading James Joyce (not that I don’t like Virgil or Joyce). So if you can help me in any here’s my contact information:       Email: joooohn4@gmail.com Skype: john.win8<p>What I do not need:
People telling me not to drop out of college. I will receive enough lecturing about this from my parents.<p>People telling me to learn to code myself. This will take many hours which I will not have if I return to college. I will however learn the code I need to if I find a co founder.<p>People telling me I am an idiot. I've heard it many times.
======
guynamedloren
Hi John. This sounds like an amazing opportunity, and anybody who puts you
down clearly doesn't know what they're missing out on. Since I'm desperately
needing an idea of my own as I have not been able to formulate a single one
(ever), here's my offer:

\- I'll let you stay at my place in SF as long as you want, rent free, no
questions asked (you can even have your own room and I'll provide you with 3
meals a day)

\- As long as you keep the ideas rolling, I'll keep coding

\- If we do fail (which we won't), I will take full responsibility as it will
likely be a result of my lack of technical abilities, and I will fly you back
to ATL on my own dime as well as reimburse you for your time working on our
startup in SF

Where should I pick you up? I can't wait to get started.

------
Sargis
John, you probably don't want to read this, but dropping out of college and
selling yourself as an idea guy isn't going to get you anywhere.

~~~
joooohn4
Well I haven't dropped out of college yet. I need a cofounder first. And so
far you are right... I haven't gotten anywhere. But that won't stop me from
trying to prove your statement wrong.

------
paulsutter
Go back to Atlanta, learn to code, and work hard on your ideas. Come back out
here in the summer.

You dont need to become a great developer. Learning to code will help you
understand both developers and software development. Like for example, how
difficult it is. A lot of guys your age have already put 10,000 hours into
coding. You dont have any credibility with them today.

If you want to create products, translating the Aenied and reading James Joyce
may not be the best use of your time. These are not the only subjects your
school has to offer. Maybe in the fall you can find classes more aligned with
your future plans. Marketing? CS? You figure it out.

You need to start your 10,000 hours today if you want to become a great
product guy.

------
helen842000
Why not hit up a few SF startups - volunteer your time a little. Earn a bit of
cash running errands/task rabbit, couchsurf around for a few weeks, buy the
beers & pay back a little - make friends.

Start drawing mockups/wireframes, research competitors. write a business plan,
draft copy. Have them ready BEFORE you meet someone who could offer you what
you want.

Perhaps coming back in summer would give you more time to make what you want,
happen.

At the minute you're saying - I'm not putting any effort in yet, in case I
don't meet anyone to code this for me.

You need to get to the point where everything has been done ready to hand to
the dev. If you're not even at that point it'll be hard for anyone to believe
you're serious.

Good luck!

------
revorad
Your music visualization software idea sounds intriguing. Please tell us more
about it so that we can immediately drop everything we are working on and
steal your idea to become insta-billionaires.

------
Kevindish
What your asking for is not something you can find on the internet, that has
to be found with real connections! You have to go out and meet people, the
right people! Hackathon, meetings!

If you do ask on the internet, you should show what you have done before or
something you have made. A website about your yourself. Saying you have an
idea, that is in fact not that much.

Ideas are nothing, execution is everything!

Good luck on your adventures! :)

------
epikur
As a fellow Atlanta college student, I would suggest you perhaps play around
with Processing by yourself in your spare time and see how much you can do on
your own. Also, if you're at Tech there are a ton of people and resources
there (like ATDC and Flashpoint) that can help you manage your startup idea.

------
jc123
Good luck and trust what happens, even if it's not what you're currently
after. (it could help avoid some of this
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3102143>)

------
dirkdeman
"In these days, a man who says a thing cannot be done is quite apt to get
interrupted by some idiot doing it"

I don't live in SF, but if I were, I'd give you a call. Good luck and let us
know how it worked out!

~~~
joooohn4
Thank you for the words of support =)

------
davyjones
John,

Good luck to you on your endeavours!

~~~
joooohn4
Thanks, you too!

